# Fluorocarbon Leader



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

So, the conversation came up today about using fluorocarbon leader for tarpon off the Texas coast. At $1 per foot or more for something sizeable that sure would add up fast in cost with all the toothy critters out there. Was just curious if anyone uses it.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

https://www.tackledirect.com/hi-seas-fluorocarbon-leader-50yds.html

https://www.tackledirect.com/hi-seas-grand-slam-bluewater-fluorocarbon-leader-25yds.html

Hi-Seas Fluorocarbon leader is a lot less than $1/ft even in higher pound tests. Iâ€™ve used it (not on Tarpon) and it has been as good as Seaguar in my experience. Seaguar premier 50# is .024â€, Seaguar blue label is .028â€ and Hi-Seas is .028â€

100# Hi-Seas fluorocarbon is .039â€ and Seaguar blue is .041â€.

You can get 50 yards of 80# hi-seas for about $44. 30 cents a foot or so.


----------



## RBO (Mar 6, 2013)

Sunline FC100 60# runs about $.30 a foot +/-. 



Read some reviews, good stuff.


----------



## Hunter (Sep 3, 2004)

I tarpon fish quite a bit and I do not use fluorocarbon. I have tried it and didn't see an improvement in the number of bites I was getting.


----------



## Dubdee (Jul 22, 2015)

It's not nessacessary in my opinion. I just use regular mono. A lot of guys fishing for the big ones are using about 18 inches of wire to a few feet of heavy mono.


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

I feel like i did better using it but canâ€™t be sure. I figured if it put an extra tarpon or two on the line over a season it was worth it. At any rate, it gave me more faith to keep casting and that put more tarpon in the air.

I just used about 3 feet of fluorocarbon leader so I wasnâ€™t burning through enough of it to be too financially painful.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Not necessary*

Tarpon are NOT line shy - 90% of the time you will be fishing off colored water, about the only reason I would consider Fluro on tarpon is abrasion resistance, its got a much harder surface than mono --

100# clear mono if you are bait fishing - 60# if **** pops , fluoro around rocks and rigs --


----------



## Scott A (Jun 21, 2016)

I only use mono on casting rods. Trolling rods run piano wire. Fluoro seems to make no difference on casting rods. Do whatever gives you confidence.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Ande Fluro leader is a good value and good stuff.. can't remember the price though, just know that it was lower. I've used it for big trout near rocks and I was happy with the smaller diameters 25-30lb.. I'm assuming the bigger diameters would be fine as well. I do also agree with using heavy mono fishing the open water schools.


----------



## mozingo1952 (Sep 29, 2004)

The Captain I fished with for years in Key West, certainly believes in 
fluoro . The water in the Keys is usually pretty clear so your mileage may vary. Captain Paul would go down all the way to 40 lb leaders on really tough days. I remember a day , there were multiple boats fishing the same area , we were the only ones hooking up.
It make a believer out of me.


Mo


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

TrueblueTexican said:


> Tarpon are NOT line shy


hah! go fish ocean-side keys fish then come back and say that.

fluoro is needed when fishing for smart fish in gin clear water. thankfully there is neither in texas.


----------



## lil mambo (Jul 22, 2009)

Fluorocarbon, only way to go.


----------



## topwatrout1 (Oct 7, 2016)

*Are you fishing for 50 pounders??*



TrueblueTexican said:


> Tarpon are NOT line shy - 90% of the time you will be fishing off colored water, about the only reason I would consider Fluro on tarpon is abrasion resistance, its got a much harder surface than mono --
> 
> 100# clear mono if you are bait fishing - 60# if **** pops , fluoro around rocks and rigs --


I'd have a heart attack if I hooked a 150+ on 60 lb line.

We strictly run **** pops and you couldn't pay me to run that small of leader. Seen too many big fish come out of our area - including the state record - to have 60 lb leader.


----------



## Midsized Johnson (Sep 20, 2018)

Used 20 lb Stren mono as leader material for years without issue. I think keeping an eye on the leader for frays and nicks is best. I lost a tarpon on the beach though, she turned and clipped the leader with her gill plate and off she went with my orange head Mirrolure! So maybe, _once _I had an issue! lol


----------

